# Commercial embroidery machine



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi. I am looking to upgrade to a commercial embroidery machine. I live in Manchester, NH and am having trouble finding a dealer. I found one that sells the Babylock, but am not certain about the quality. I would like to investigate the Tajima etc brands. Does anyone know of a dealer around here? I am even willing to travel a bit.
Thanks,


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

I did not look at the locations for this show but I would highly recommend attending
ISS Homepage


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

bungy said:


> Here are some links to brand websites in the USA:
> Happy (USA) - Homepage for Happy Embroidery Machines and TEXMAC SOLO Garment Printer
> Tajima - Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch
> Melco - Melco Embroidery Machine - Embroidery Machine Equipment - Commercial Embroidery Software
> ...


I posted this in another thread, hope it helps.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

blacklab said:


> Hi. I am looking to upgrade to a commercial embroidery machine. I live in Manchester, NH and am having trouble finding a dealer. I found one that sells the Babylock, but am not certain about the quality. I would like to investigate the Tajima etc brands. Does anyone know of a dealer around here? I am even willing to travel a bit.
> Thanks,


The UK barudan dealer is in Derbyshire that's near manchester isn't it?
Barudan is a great machine I got a singlehead Elite proII Love it!
Little more expensive than babylock but about the same as Tajima

Good luck on your quest!
Best regards from The Netherlands


----------



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am in Manchester, NH (USA), not England. I appreciate the thread, tho.


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

barudanusa.com


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Almost 13 years ago I started with a Tajima single head and 6+ yrs ago I bought a Barudan 4 head. Both are wonderful machines. They are both, IMO, high quality commercial machines.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Hirsch's (Tajima) corporate office is in Hauppaugne, NY (Long Island). As far as I know they still have a training center there. Long Island, NY


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, there is still an office on Long Island. This brings up a good point. When shopping for a machine you want to make sure tech support isn't too far away. I have a friend that is 20 minutes from the Hauppauge office, so she only buys Tajima.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

blacklab said:


> Thanks for the info. I am in Manchester, NH (USA), not England. I appreciate the thread, tho.


Haha My bad I am sorry.
I am from Holland (europe that is)
The smart thing to do is to buy from a dealer which tech is close to you.
especially when you are thinking of buying one of two great brands .
And Tajima and Barudan are that.
Tech is very important.

Again good luck on your quest !


----------

